# Update On Chef Jimmy W / An Address



## tx smoker (Sep 29, 2021)

Got another PM from Amanda (daughter of 

 chef jimmyj
 ) last night. Looks like he's having a rough time of things but she sounds positive so fingers crossed and prayers continued. Some of you had asked about sending cards so Amanda shared an address for those who wish to send a happygram.

Copy and paste:
"Thank you for posting, i looked and saw some of the comments and it makes me beyond happy knowing so many people are taking a moment to even send get well wishes 

So, I went and saw my dad. When I walked in he was asleep, so I woke him up a little, said hey, and told him I was there to talk to his nurses, case worker and possibly the doc on today. He just kinda mumbled an OK, and then fell back asleep.

His case worker: I asked Kylie(amazing woman) about the 3 different diagnoses we had been given, and basically he has all 3- he has cellulitis, went septic from pneumonia, and they were having trouble with his blood pressure being low bc of all the fluids. I asked about how they are managing his lymphedema, and basically he didn't want wraps or the air pressure cuffs because his legs are EXTREMELY tender to the touch.

When I got his nurse: his dinner came at the same time, so I woke him up, and he saw me and was a little emotional because this was the first time any of us were able to get out there to see him (car issues). So he was overjoyed was there, and was gushing how his nurse for the night, Larissa, is an angel and the only one to take care of him.  I asked him to please eat at least something as he had no appetite the last few days, but today he was hungry during lunch, and he at all the meatloaf, mash, and broccoli (minus 1 floret lmao). Larissa also told me they had to take him off the antibiotics he was on because he was having an allergic reaction, and when I was there I pointed out he had red splotchy rash all over his neck and up on his scalp a little too. He said it itched and asked me to scratch it, then said it hurt

Dr never came by, but I spent most of my time just leaning on him, asking about what was wrong and how he felt, etc. Then the wound nurses came by to check his heels and legs.

He has to cooperate with PT and OT, or he'll end up in long term care. Mom and I both let him know that, and we're helping Kylie find semi close rehab facilities

*and to post for everyone so they can also be updated** Thank you everyone for the positive thoughts, vibes, and prayers

I saw questions about cards, you can send them to 44 Outback Dr, Emporium, PA 15834**


Thank you for your help and support. We will keep you posted. We are going to see him again on Thursday, I'll do my best to remember to send you a message when we get home.

-Amanda "

Please keep the prayers coming. He's not out of the woods by a long shot.

Robert


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 29, 2021)

Thanks Robert,
Continued prayers for JJ, family, and friends.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 29, 2021)

Thank you for the update Robert.

Mixed news , more prayers for JJ

David


----------



## ravenclan (Sep 29, 2021)

Thank You for the update and More Prayers on the way!


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 29, 2021)

Thanks for the update Robert, hoping for the best. RAY


----------



## Colin1230 (Sep 29, 2021)

Thanks for posting Robert, many more prayers for JJ and family.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 29, 2021)

Thanks for updating us Robert. Will continue to keep him in our prayers and hope for a speedy  recovery.


----------



## hoity toit (Sep 29, 2021)

Thank you for letting us all know. Prayers to all of the family.

HT


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 29, 2021)

Robert,  thanks for the update on JJ. Sending more prayers to JJ and family. 

Stu and Merideth


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 29, 2021)

Thanks Robert for the update!

Amanda if you read this I just put something in the mail for y'all. Hope it helps out!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 29, 2021)

Some tough times.  Keeping all in my prayers.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 29, 2021)

Wow I don’t know what to say. First I’ve heard of this. 

PRAYERS.


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 29, 2021)

Thank you for the update, Robert! The positive news - he is getting his appetite back and this is good.... Any positive dynamic during the recovery process is good.... Keeping praying....


----------



## schlotz (Sep 29, 2021)

Really appreciate the update Robert!  Prayers for JJ sent.  So encouraging to read his appetite has returned.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 29, 2021)

Echo all that has been said!


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 29, 2021)

Thanks for the update. Will cont to add him to the prayers on my end!
Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 29, 2021)

Wow this is sad thanks for the update Robert. Com JJ we still need some more of your wisdom. You still owe us a couple things at the next gathering. Prayers for you and your family my friend.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2021)

More Prayers from Macungie, Jimmy!!
I borrowed a ton of them from here a few times.
Now You can use them!!

Bear


----------



## mike243 (Sep 29, 2021)

Prayers sent until no longer needed


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 29, 2021)

Thank you TX Smoker for the update. Prayers still being sent.


----------



## one eyed jack (Sep 29, 2021)

I'm late hearing about this.  First off;  Prayers sent.

Chef has been so open with encouragement and tips.  We are blessed to have him here with us.

Get well Jimmy.  Thanks for the help you've been to me in the past.

I'm looking forward to leaning on you for years to come.

(Thanks for the heads up Robert).

Jack


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 29, 2021)

Thanks for the update Robert.  Positive thoughts and more Prayers being sent every day until JJ is well.


----------



## tallbm (Sep 29, 2021)

Add my thoughts and prayers to list.  There can never be too many :)
Jimmy's always been top notch and I can't wait for him to get back to cooking and posting with us :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 30, 2021)

Gosh, I’m really out of the loop. I didn’t even know JJ was sick. Prayers sent to JJ & his family. Looking forward to seeing JJ back on here & posting!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 30, 2021)

Prayers being sent from the Green Mtn. State. Get well soon JJ you have a lot more q'ing ahead of ya.

Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 30, 2021)

Thanks for the Prayers and kind words. Still feeling crappy. The combo of the pneumonia an the allergic reaction to a KNOWN Antibiotic I cant take, got me good. Makes no sense. All the checks, including verbal confirmation that I am allergic and they gave it to me anyhow. No wonder so many people have simple procedures turn into month long stays or worse...JJ


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 30, 2021)

Glad you are on the mend, I still have lots of things I need help with , so .....you know what I mean

David


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 30, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Thanks for the Prayers and kind words. Still feeling crappy. The combo of the pneumonia an the allergic reaction to a KNOWN Antibiotic I cant take, got me good. Makes no sense. All the checks, including verbal confirmation that I am allergic and they gave it to me anyhow. No wonder so many people have simple procedures turn into month long stays or worse...JJ



Sent you a pm.
Good to see you.


----------



## clifish (Sep 30, 2021)

Glad your back JJ!  If you need anything let me know?


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 30, 2021)

So glad you're back!  Never underestimate the power of Prayer and hope.  Thanks for letting us know and continue to heal my Friend.


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 30, 2021)

So nice to see  your post, Sir! Wish you full recovery but don't rush it - take it step by step....


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 1, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Thanks for the Prayers and kind words



Welcome back my friend!! So great to see you on the mend. Kudos to Amanda for the updates so everybody was in the loop on your progress. She's a great young lady and you should be proud that she cares so much. Keep us posted on rehab (if that's necessary) and your overall progress.

Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 1, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Thanks for the Prayers and kind words. Still feeling crappy. The combo of the pneumonia an the allergic reaction to a KNOWN Antibiotic I cant take, got me good. Makes no sense. All the checks, including verbal confirmation that I am allergic and they gave it to me anyhow. No wonder so many people have simple procedures turn into month long stays or worse...JJ



Awesome JJ!
Glad to see your on the mend!
We miss you on here!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Thanks for the Prayers and kind words. Still feeling crappy. The combo of the pneumonia an the allergic reaction to a KNOWN Antibiotic I cant take, got me good. Makes no sense. All the checks, including verbal confirmation that I am allergic and they gave it to me anyhow. No wonder so many people have simple procedures turn into month long stays or worse...JJ




Glad to see you're starting to come around.  I can vouch for the fact that a lot of screwing up can happen at hospitals. We just have to keep an eye on them, and it helps to have somebody else watch them, when we are not at our best for awhile.  Meanwhile most of the things they do are right.
Hang in there Buddy, and I'll send a few more Prayers your way.

Bear


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 1, 2021)

Hey Chef,  It's great to see you posting again.

I hope that your rebound is fast and complete.

You  are on my prayer list till we get an "all clear" report.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 1, 2021)

Glad to see your coming around now I have to tighten up the ship don't want you to have to critique me for how I do something.    

Warren


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 1, 2021)

Welcome back Chef, great to hear you are on the rebound! Was the antibiotic Cipro? I'm allergic to that crap, they said it could be fatal to ever take it again, burning rash all over. RAY


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 1, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Thanks for the Prayers and kind words. Still feeling crappy. The combo of the pneumonia an the allergic reaction to a KNOWN Antibiotic I cant take, got me good. Makes no sense. All the checks, including verbal confirmation that I am allergic and they gave it to me anyhow. No wonder so many people have simple procedures turn into month long stays or worse...JJ


It’s nice to hear from you! We need you on SMF!!


----------



## schlotz (Oct 1, 2021)

Really nice to see you back 

 chef jimmyj
  Stay on the mend fella!
Suppose you didn't get much of an apology from those who provided the wrong antibiotic?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 1, 2021)

Not really but that will likely be forthcoming as my Whirlwind of a Daughter is fixin' to make some noise...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 1, 2021)

Guys, the Wifi is wonky here. I'll get on  when I can. Or my Amanda will post updates. Thanks for the Love...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 1, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Welcome back Chef, great to hear you are on the rebound! Was the antibiotic Cipro? I'm allergic to that crap, they said it could be fatal to ever take it again, burning rash all over. RAY



Cipro I can take. This was IV Vancomycin. Intense itchiness and skin turns a burgundy/purple color that eventually slufts off...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 2, 2021)

Yikes! Not good! Glad you are back and on the mend...


----------



## schlotz (Oct 2, 2021)

There are a few things in life that do come with expectations of 100% perfect performance. Pilots landing a passenger plane safely for one. Another, ensuring patients are treated with correct meds.  Personally I hope your daughter causes a shake up at that hospital.  Meanwhile, keep doing the right things JJ and continue to get better!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Oct 2, 2021)

So sorry to hear this...

Prayers for him and his family!

Thanks for posting the update Robert.

John


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 2, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Cipro I can take. This was IV Vancomycin. Intense itchiness and skin turns a burgundy/purple color that eventually slufts off...JJ



That's just about exactly what happens to me if I take Cipro, the itching almost kind of burns it's so intense, not anything I ever plan to experience again. Well you are on the mend Chef, get back some strength and get out of that place. RAY


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 2, 2021)

I wish to send a speciall THANK YOU to 

 TNJAKE
 for the card and gift...JJ


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 2, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> I wish to send a speciall THANK YOU to
> 
> TNJAKE
> for the card and gift...JJ


No problem bud. Take care and get well. Let me know if I can do anything for yall


----------



## daspyknows (Oct 2, 2021)

Glad to see you back on here chef JJ.  Take care and keep getting better.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 2, 2021)

Seeing you post, Chef JJ, is a big relief. I know you're still in the woods but there are sous-angels prepping the prayers we're sending your way. Get well. You're iconic, and we like having you keep us on the road to great food.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 3, 2021)

Thanks guys. Starting to feel normal but weak and could use some rehab. Damn, the Food Sucks! I could use a Care Package...JJ


----------



## normanaj (Oct 3, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Damn, the Food Sucks! I could use a Care Package...JJ



The two hospitals near me that I've had the pleasure of staying at are night and day.One has terrible food and the other people actually go to just to eat!


----------



## bill1 (Oct 3, 2021)

Sure is good to "hear your voice" JJ!!!   
I suspect vancomycin  is a derivative of erythromycin, which has been around a long time.  It's cheap to synthesize, and the patents have long run out, so usually is the first-line of defense against bacterial diseases.  I'm no MD, but if your bad reactions in the past have been against erythromycin, you may want to get *a lot* of these derivatives added to your medical list of stuff to avoid.  Not to excuse it, but I can see how mistakes like this can happen.  Lot of different folks in the chain of healthcare...usually that's a blessing, but there can be curse-like consequences occasionally as you've found.   
Your daughter sounds like a great health advocate for you...Good on her!  
Welcome back!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 3, 2021)

Thanks Bill. I was in pretty bad shape with Pneumonia and Sepsis, then the Cure created a whole new set of issues...JJ


----------



## bill1 (Oct 4, 2021)

Funny how that old expression "the cure is worse than the disease" can still ring true today.  
Glad you're back!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 16, 2021)

I want to Thank Justin 

 WaterinHoleBrew
 along with his family for the nice card and and gift I received today. 
I'm back in the Kitchen, the Crew is happy about that. And overall starting to feel like myself again. 
Thanks again, all of you that sent out Prayers and Support...JJ


----------



## forktender (Oct 16, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Thanks for the Prayers and kind words. Still feeling crappy. The combo of the pneumonia an the allergic reaction to a KNOWN Antibiotic I cant take, got me good. Makes no sense. All the checks, including verbal confirmation that I am allergic and they gave it to me anyhow. No wonder so many people have simple procedures turn into month long stays or worse...JJ


100% negligence, get an attorney JJ, make them pay your bills.


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 16, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> I'm back in the Kitchen, the Crew is happy about that. And overall starting to feel like myself again.
> Thanks again, all of you that sent out Prayers and Support...JJ



We love you man!

I'm ecstatic that you are feeling better and in the kitchen again.  
I for one cannot function without your guidance.

Sincerely,

John


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 16, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> I want to Thank Justin
> 
> WaterinHoleBrew
> along with his family for the nice card and and gift I received today.
> ...



Happy to hear your on the mend Chef JJ, your a staple here at SMF!  Just keep getting back to yourself and if you all need anything… give a shout!  We are a fam here on SMF!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 16, 2021)

I missed this update, so glad to see it finally... I only saw the first news. Our thoughts and prayers are still with you Chef! You take your time getting better and do all the things you need to be doing! 
It's been great to see you posting at least a little bit!

Ryan


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 18, 2021)

Chef JJ, you keep getting better! Prayers are still going up for your continued recovery!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 20, 2021)

Thanks Jeff. Saw my family Dr. Today for follow-up. He said all looks good but wants me to see Pulmonologist and get a chest X-Ray to make sure Pneumonia is gone...JJ


----------



## bill1 (Oct 21, 2021)

Pneumonia can be hard to kick.  Even when you're feeling MUCH better.  
Don't skip those chest X-rays!


----------



## sqwib (Oct 22, 2021)

Dam, Sorry I missed this, my heart dropped when I read the first post, however, I'm glad to see that you are feeling better.
Man, I cant leave you kids alone for a second.
Jimmy, its hard to believe that it has been almost 10 years since we met.
Hang in there and get better ASAP


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 22, 2021)

sqwib
  Thank you my friend. Been a long time since we met and I've not seen you post in awhile. I miss the great Appetizers you created. I Apologize again for having you drive all that way and find rust through in the smoker....JJ


----------



## sqwib (Oct 22, 2021)

No problem, it was worth the ride to meet a fellow smoker.


----------

